# Varmint Grenades now for .204 Ruger



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I just found Barnes is making their Varmint Grenades for the .204 now. In 26 grains! WOW! Factory loads with a 32gr is going 4200+ fps. I can't imagine how fast a 26 grainer will fly! Sounds like fun!
http://www.barnesbullets.com/products/rifle/varmint-grenade/


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I just found Barnes is making their Varmint Grenades for the .204 now. In 26 grains! WOW! Factory loads with a 32gr is going 4200+ fps. I can't imagine how fast a 26 grainer will fly! Sounds like fun!
> http://www.barnesbullets.com/products/rifle/varmint-grenade/


 The first load I tried in the 22-250 with AA-2520 powder went just under 1/2 inch. they work great on Chucks and rabbits. Have a good batch loaded up for the PD trip this Spring for "technical analysis".....which in laymans terms means how high you throw one with that shell!!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Huntsman27 said:


> The first load I tried in the 22-250 with AA-2520 powder went just under 1/2 inch. they work great on Chucks and rabbits. Have a good batch loaded up for the PD trip this Spring for "technical analysis".....which in laymans terms means how high you throw one with that shell!!


That's pretty good for a first batch. Just curious, did you chrono any loads? I'm curious how they hold up to ultra fast velocities.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

QuakrTrakr said:


> That's pretty good for a first batch. Just curious, did you chrono any loads? I'm curious how they hold up to ultra fast velocities.


They hold up very well from what I understand. A recent issue of Handloader magazine had a high speed photo of them shooting a suspended grape with a 22-250 @ 4200 fps.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

with them yet. I usally dont load top end Quak. Usually a bit under so I have good velocity and accuracy. That was just a load Id seen, tossed together and tested at the range. Same with the 40gr Sierra BKs and AA-2520 shot under an inch, BUT using IMR-4064 they shot in one ragged hole at exactly 12:00 and 1 inch high. That M-70 HB SS Varmint shoots almost anything I feed it well.
Id suspect the 204 VG`s will be great bullets too. Mighty explosive and probably little if any blow through as the bullet literally explodes at impact as its made of sintered material.
OH PD season cant get here soon enough.
I think you guys will like the VGs. Ive heard some bashing accuracy but Ive not had any problems with them shooting good.
I looked for any at the Gander Mtn in Pontiac that went out of biz but only got all of their Hornady .224 50 gr V-max, and the Barnes .224 Varminator [blue coated-not moly] 40 gr HP. That should keep me loading for varmints for a while.
Looks like I may have to drive to Cabelas for more of the VGs.....


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been looking to try some of these grenades in my 22-250,but haven't found anyone that carries them.Any help?West Michigan area.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

road trips said:


> I have been looking to try some of these grenades in my 22-250,but haven't found anyone that carries them.Any help?West Michigan area.


www.midwayusa.com


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

road trips said:


> I have been looking to try some of these grenades in my 22-250,but haven't found anyone that carries them.Any help?West Michigan area.


Cabelas. Someone might be able to order them for you [gun shop?] or as Quak suggests order them online. 
The load I used [22-250] was 36gr Varmint grenade, Win case, AA-2520 powder and Win LR primer with OAL-2.350 inch. Check data and work up your loads Barnes and Accurate Arms.
Also, they have a new 50gr Varmint grenade for .224 cal new for 2008.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I can only find the bullets for reloading.I don't reload,I only know how to pull the trigger:lol:.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

road trips said:


> I can only find the bullets for reloading.I don't reload,I only know how to pull the trigger:lol:.


Have any friends that load? maybe you can order them and have a pal assemble for you?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

road trips said:


> I can only find the bullets for reloading.I don't reload,I only know how to pull the trigger:lol:.


Look around, there are a lot more manufacturers making 204 rounds now that the caliber is established. Personally, I get more enjoyment working up my own loads than just buying a couple of boxes.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

road trips said:


> I have been looking to try some of these grenades in my 22-250,but haven't found anyone that carries them.Any help?West Michigan area.


Just go to Barnes online and order them. They have a big discontinued sale going on now also.

Qkr,

Slow down on the velocity. Accuracy is what you want. Speed kills! lol :lol:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

road trips said:


> I can only find the bullets for reloading.I don't reload,I only know how to pull the trigger:lol:.


Black Hills ammo will be loading them in the 223:

http://www.black-hills.com/rfactorynew.htm


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Qkr,
> 
> Slow down on the velocity. Accuracy is what you want. Speed kills! lol :lol:


But it sure is fun!!!:lol: Speed is good for vaporization, and liquification! :lol: Seriously though, I want to see what kind of "manageable" speed the gun can handle. 5000fps? 5200fps?  I'll see as soon as this weather breaks.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

youll be changing barrels often. [which, I dont believe are obtainable]. unless of course, you have a new rocket solid propellant you want to share with us?
However, knowing what bullets do to PDs I cant wait myself to obliterate them in a few months!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

youll be changing barrels often. [which, I dont believe are obtainable]. unless of course, you have a new rocket solid propellant you want to share with us?
However, knowing what bullets do to PDs I cant wait myself to obliterate them in a few months!


----------

